# Welcher Notebook i5-7300HQ oder i5-8300H / 1050ti oder 1050?



## RMS (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo möchte mir das Notebook Acer Nitro 5 kaufen, jetzt bin ich über mehrere Angebote gestoßen mit andere Prozessoren und Grafikkarten sowie mit Linux und Windows.

*Angebot 1:*
Intel Core i5-7300HQ, 4x 2.50GHz
8GB DDR4
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, 4GB
*ohne SSD - ohne Windows, *mit Linux
Preis: 699€

*Angebot 2:*
Intel Core i5-8300H, 4x 2.30GHz
8GB DDR4
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, 4GB
*ohne SSD,* mit Windows
Preis: 764€

*Angebot 3:*
Intel Core i5-7300HQ, 4x 2.50GHz
8GB DDR4
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, 4GB
*128GB SSD M.2,* mit Windows
Preis: 870€


Zu Angebot 1:
Ein Windows Key kostet um die 5€
Eine SSD 128GB M.2 bis 100€
Da wäre ich bei maximal 800€ würde dann 70€ gegenüber Angebot 3 Sparen, Richtig?

*Frage: *
Bei Angebot 2 ist schon der neue Prozessor der 8th Generation verbaut, aber dafür nur die GTX 1050 ohne ti. Ist der Unterschied groß zwischen dem neuen und dem alten Prozessor? und was bedeutet das H / HQ.

Welches Notebook soll ich mir kaufen, und warum?


----------

